# Zopiclone sleeping tablets



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
Does anyone know if you can by Zopiclone sleeping tablets over the counter in Benidorm Spain 
Many thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, you'll need a prescription because it's considered to be a drug that's open to abuse.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi there....
I also take Zopiclone. Strictly speaking you need a prescription, so many chemists won´t let you have them.
I live in a village up in the hills from Barcelona. We have 2 chemists here and neither of them will let me have them.
I used to live in the centre of Barcelona....and I know 5 chemists that let me have them without prescription...so I have to make a trip into the city centre when I need them.
So...to answer your question, just go into every pharmacy that you see and ask for them. Take an empty box and show them what you want.
I have no personal experience about Benidorm....But I would guess you will sstrike lucky in or 2 places as it´s full of tourists and I imagine they will be pretty laid back about giving you some.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

p.s..........they are also sold under the brand "Limovan" or "Datolan"....but they are the same thing.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Otherwise known as the zombie pill. Addictive.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes. Very....
pm me if you can.....


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Otherwise known as the zombie pill. Addictive.


Not if taken as properly prescribed by a doctor ON PRESCRIPTION with monthly checkups to monitor the patient.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes...but if you have trouble sleeping ALL the time eventually you take more and more. A doctor should only prescribe for very short term....but by that time you are hooked.
Believe me....I´ve taken them for 25 years.....


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Catalunya22 said:


> Yes...but if you have trouble sleeping ALL the time eventually you take more and more. A doctor should only prescribe for very short term....but by that time you are hooked.
> Believe me....I´ve taken them for 25 years.....


There are several ways of dealing with insomnia apart from medication (and yes I take pills for insomnia, I take Zolpidem along with Benzo's plus anti depressants ) but my doctor also has me doing meditation and breathing exercises and it does help. The problem is, if people try to acquire prescription drugs illegally (and if they're a controlled substance and you get it from a pharmacy without prescription that is illegal) then they cannot be monitored and will in all likelihood end up addicted.
I guess I'm one of the lucky ones inasmuch as my doctor doesn't believe that just pills on their own are the answer and CBT-I is a very useful therapy. It's not easy but it helps.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Point taken....but I´m unfortunately hooked on them and can´t find a way out it.....
My original doctor in the UK told me they were a new kind of drug that wasn´t addictive back in 1995.
My new doctor in the UK wasn´t much help...I told her I was addicted to sleeping pills and said she would be horrified if she knew how many I took. She replied that she would rather NOT know......


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> Yes...but if you have trouble sleeping ALL the time eventually you take more and more. A doctor should only prescribe for very short term....but by that time you are hooked.
> Believe me....I´ve taken them for 25 years.....


Yes everything I have ever read says that. I have always had trouble sleeping and felt better when I took them. Except I felt a little groggy am. GP said to only take a few a week. Took them for around a year. I did used to get very vivid nightmares sometimes. Nice to wake up and find you have slept 8 hours solid. The GP was getting reluctant to prescribe more and when I knew I was going into hospital for an operation I weaned myself off them and cut a few in half. I still have 3 weeks supply left and have been tempted as have a painful back from too much gardening.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

That´s true...I do get very vivid nightmares/dreams but I guess I always have since I was a kid.
I´m surprised that after taking them for a year you´ve managed to get off them.

Just so you get the idea....a packet of 7.5mg pillls last me 5 days. I know, it´s awful.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> That´s true...I do get very vivid nightmares/dreams but I guess I always have since I was a kid.
> I´m surprised that after taking them for a year you´ve managed to get off them.
> 
> Just so you get the idea....a packet of 7.5mg pillls last me 5 days. I know, it´s awful.


Being in hospital helped

I have tried to buy prescription pills in a lot of places. Our farmacia in Marbella would sell anything at one time. Was always a long queue of Germans with a list. A few years ago a notice appeared with names of drugs that could not be sold. Perhaps the authorities became aware?

Most of the Caribbean is strict but have bought antibiotics in Belize and a place in St Kitts will sell you anything. When OH was ill in Kenya they sold me antibiotics but had to give name and address.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Catalunya22 said:


> Point taken....but I´m unfortunately hooked on them and can´t find a way out it.....
> My original doctor in the UK told me they were a new kind of drug that wasn´t addictive back in 1995.
> My new doctor in the UK wasn´t much help...I told her I was addicted to sleeping pills and said she would be horrified if she knew how many I took. She replied that she would rather NOT know......


Don't get me wrong, I do sympathise with you, insomnia is horrendous and like you I have suffered for years, it goes hand in hand with mental health issues but to have a doctor say they would prefer not to know how many you take rather than helping and trying to find alternatives that compliment a lower dosage and/or reduce dependency is just mind blowing.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Exactly...I was very surprised too.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> Point taken....but I´m unfortunately hooked on them and can´t find a way out it.....
> My original doctor in the UK told me they were a new kind of drug that wasn´t addictive back in 1995.
> My new doctor in the UK wasn´t much help...I told her I was addicted to sleeping pills and said she would be horrified if she knew how many I took. She replied that she would rather NOT know......


I took sleepers for years (Mogadon) I was also addicted to alcohol at the same time, I used to take them thinking they would ease me of the drink and I'd be able to sleep, as I found it difficult to sleep without either. In the end the drinking was out of control and I was also doing 2 mogadon a night. Thirty years ago I came off the booze using the mogadon to help me detox (not recommended safer to see a GP about this stuff) then I very slowly weaned myself off the mogadon, little by little. I still can find it difficult sleeping but generally I get enough. It was just as hard to get off the sleepers and it really needs professional advice. I was young when I did this. Good luck, addictive personalities can make life unmanageable.


----------



## Alinaga (Sep 11, 2017)

May be my advice will be useful for those who want switching from zopiclone. I also took it for 20 years, 5 mg every day. When we began to spend a part of the year in Alicante, I managed to switch to more innocuous to my mind medicines.
Some days I can sleep with 2 tablets of passiflora ( not less than 450mg), another days I take supplement with 1mg melatonin. It is called Triptofano because it contains the amino acid tryptophan (that later become serotonin) and also vitamins B. This supplement is on sale in our supermarket Consum, in Alicante. While passiflora can be bought in pharmacies.
Good luck.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the advice....might give it a try.....


----------

